# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  5800 Fake Families Found at Border  Children Brought Across Border for Sex Trafficking

## Created4

CBP Processing Unaccompanied Children on the South Texas Border in 2014.

Acting Commissioner of Customs and Border Protection (CBP) Mark Morgan testified before the Senate Homeland Security Committee this week (July 30, 2019).

In questioning by Committee Chairman Senator Ron Johnson from Wisconsin, Mark Morgan, who was also the top official at Customs and Border Protection during the Obama administration, revealed that a new pilot program began using DNA tests at the border to determine if the children coming across the border were, in fact, related to the adult accompanying them.

Senator Johnson: We really do not have time to determine, is that the father, or a human trafficker  is that his daughter, or his trafficking victim?

Mark Morgan: Its a challenge. That is one of the largest pull factors, and its not going to stop. Weve been talking a lot of stuff  should we improve on our care and equality of that? Absolutely. But were still not addressing   thats addressing the symptoms, and not the actual disease. And we need to stem the flow. And as long as our walls are already where they are, youre going to grab a kid. That is your passport in the United States. They know that and theyre exploiting that every single day.

Senator Johnson: I asked a question earlier about DNA testing. The few pilot tests weve had show what percentage of people coming in that we determine are fathers of the family? Do we have any sense of that right now?

Mark Morgan: We dont have the overall percentage yet, but we do have the numbers right now from border control and it is 5800. And HSI, part of ICE, theyve identified hundreds since their pilot program.




*U.S. is Worlds #1 Destination for Child Sex Trafficking*

As we have reported previously here at Health Impact News, we dont have a major problem in the U.S. of separating children from their families at the border. We have a child sex trafficking problem, which is luring adults in the human trafficking business to bring children across the border, posing as their parents.

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo  recently delivered the Trafficking in Persons report, which is created annually by the State Department to document human trafficking in the year prior.

Geoff Rogers, co-founder of the United States Institute Against Human Trafficking (USIAHT), said in an interview with Fox News:




> The United States is the No. 1 consumer of sex worldwide. So we are driving the demand as a society.
> 
> Were also driving the demand with our own people, with our own kids, Rogers said. So there are tremendous numbers of kids, a multitude of kids that are being sold as sex slaves today in America. These are American kids, American-born, 50 percent to 60 percent of them coming out of the foster care industry.


This assertion is confirmed by the State Departments report, which found that children in foster care, homeless youth, undocumented immigrant children and those with substance abuse problems were especially at risk to fall into the human trafficking trap.

Rogers says that because the demand is so great in the U.S., traffickers are filling that demand with an increased supply of forced sex workers.




> So the demand here in the United States is a global one, he said. We do have men traveling the globe to go to places like Thailand and other places in East Asia to purchase sex with kids. But, in fact, the demand is so great that the supply has needed to be filled here in the United States.
> 
> Because of the demand, then these traffickers are filling that demand with supply. And the demand is so great here in the United States that theyre filling the supply with our very own kids, Rogers continued.


The problem of child sex trafficking should be a non-partisan issue, and the corporate mainstream media needs to stop portraying the problems with children at the borders as a problem with separating children from their parents.

This is not the major problem this country is facing right now. The major problem is the lucrative child sex trafficking business, where children from American families are being put into foster care to feed this heinous business, and it draws in children from outside the U.S. as well.

We need to abolish the foster care program in its present form, and dismantle the pedophile networks luring children across the border.

*Source.*

----------


## PAF

That was the most vague conversation devoid of any hard facts I have heard.

How they snuck in DNA pilot program.

What is the age of consent?

----------


## donnay

This is very troubling.  The drug cartels go into these areas like Honduras, and threaten the families and take the children or outright buy them to get their people across the borders.

----------


## Created4

> What is the age of consent?


Age of consent for what? To be sexually trafficked??

----------


## Created4

> This is very troubling.  The drug cartels go into these areas like Honduras, and threaten the families and take the children or outright buy them to get their people across the borders.

----------


## Zippyjuan

It isn't necessarily sex trafficing. It may be a friend taking somebody else's child with them or bring a child to their family already in the US.

----------


## RJB

"They are all good, hard working, family oriented, blah, blah, blah."

----------


## Origanalist

> "They are all good, hard working, family oriented, blah, blah, blah."


The sacred beaner.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> The sacred beaner.


Sounds like a title for a movie.

----------


## spudea

> It isn't necessarily sex trafficing. It may be a friend taking somebody else's child with them or bring a child to their family already in the US.

----------


## Danke

[QUOTE=spudea;6837045][/QUOTE

Owned.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


If those faces are supposed to be blurred they failed.

----------


## PAF

> Age of consent for what? To be sexually trafficked??


If you have not watched the video that I posted, please try to take a minute to do so. It will shed light on everything that is happening, backed up with hard data.

“Prostitution” and “trafficked” are used interchangeably by thugs in blue, even when trafficking does not occur. That is how they are able to obtain federal funding down to the local LEO, which they would otherwise not get. Also, those hundreds of thousands of children are not children, according to actual court documents, and the agencies who falsely reported those numbers made clear that those numbers should be redacted and never used. It is all media spin used by the left and the right in order to wipe prostitution off of the face of the earth.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If you have not watched the video that I posted, please try to take a minute to do so. It will shed light on everything that is happening, backed up with hard data.
> 
> “Prostitution” and “trafficked” are used interchangeably by thugs in blue, even when trafficking does not occur. That is how they are able to obtain federal funding down to the local LEO, which they would otherwise not get. Also, those hundreds of thousand of children are not children, according to actual court documents, and the agencies who falsely reported those numbers made clear that those numbers should be redacted and never used. It is all media spin used by the left and the right in order to wipe prostitution off of the face of the earth.


Your spin is weak.

----------


## euphemia

> What is the age of consent?


Just how desperate are you?  Do you really think that all sex workers consent to be kidnapped, sent to a place they never heard of and forced into the trade before they have lost all their baby teeth?

----------


## PAF

> Your spin is weak.


You admitted in another thread that you do not need to watch or refer to actual proof.

My spin is in fact weak because it is not spin. Your spin, however, revolves at maximum warp.

Perhaps watch a video from time to time for hard data, then get back to me on specifics. Until then, Sit & Spin ;-)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You admitted in another thread that you do not need to watch or refer to actual proof.


That's not what I said.
More weak spin.




> My spin is in fact weak because it is not spin. Your spin, however, revolves at maximum warp.


More weak spin.




> Perhaps watch a video from time to time for hard data, then get back to me on specifics. Until then, Sit & Spin ;-)


The war against prostitution is NOT proof that child sex trafficking doesn't exist.

----------


## PAF

> Just how desperate are you?  Do you really think that all sex workers consent to be kidnapped, sent to a place they never heard of and forced into the trade before they have lost all their baby teeth?



According to the investigative research and official court documents, most of the prostitutes are in fact kidnapped - by law enforcement officers - and then released after they have been fingerprinted and have paid their fines.

Watch the video.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Just how desperate are you?  Do you really think that all sex workers consent to be kidnapped, sent to a place they never heard of and forced into the trade before they have lost all their baby teeth?


His sexual morality is obviously getting in the way of his logic.

And that's the charitable interpretation.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> According to the investigative research and official court documents, most of the prostitutes are in fact kidnapped - by law enforcement officers - and then released after they have been fingerprinted and have paid their fines.
> 
> Watch the video.


Which has nothing to do with the children and even adults who are enslaved and raped.

----------


## PAF

> Which has nothing to do with the children and even adults who are enslaved and raped.


The investigative reporter stated that if it was as wide spread as it is claimed, court documents would certainly have to exist. It is interesting that in all of these hearings and testimonies, when asked blunt questions, the answer is almost always “well, we don’t know but we are looking into it”.

Watch the video.

----------


## spudea

> If you have not watched the video that I posted, please try to take a minute to do so. It will shed light on everything that is happening, backed up with hard data.
> 
> “Prostitution” and “trafficked” are used interchangeably by thugs in blue, even when trafficking does not occur. That is how they are able to obtain federal funding down to the local LEO, which they would otherwise not get. Also, those hundreds of thousands of children are not children, according to actual court documents, and the agencies who falsely reported those numbers made clear that those numbers should be redacted and never used. It is all media spin used by the left and the right in order to wipe prostitution off of the face of the earth.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_syndrome

----------


## PAF

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_syndrome


I believe in and fully support the Bill of Rights. I believe that every accused has the right to a fair and impartial trial and to meet their accuser.

I believe and maintain an adherence to facts, not here-say and political/msm propaganda.

What you wish to believe is your choice.

I am not naive to believe that crime does not happen, and those responsible should be held accountable. But “hundreds-of-thousands-of-children _per year_ in this country alone”? Give me a flipping reality break.

No. I do not believe Biometric Identification will put a stop to the oldest profession in human history. Girls get hard up just like guys. Deal with it.

----------


## euphemia

> According to the investigative research and official court documents, most of the prostitutes are in fact kidnapped - by law enforcement officers - and then released after they have been fingerprinted and have paid their fines.
> 
> Watch the video.



Totally not the point of this thread.  The pint of this thread is that many of the groups posing as *families* at the border are, in face, not related at all.  We are talking about little children.

PS:  I watched the ages-old video the first time you posted it.

----------


## PAF

> Totally not the point of this thread.  The pint of this thread is that many of the groups posing as *families* at the border are, in face, not related at all.  We are talking about little children.


Part of the OP title: Children Brought Across Border for Sex Trafficking

The video that posted in this thread pertains exactly to this thread.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Part of the OP title: Children Brought Across Border for Sex Trafficking
> 
> The video that posted in this thread pertains exactly to this thread.


No it doesn't.

----------


## PAF

> No it doesn't.


A B C D E F G...

Now you know your ABC’s. Now you may learn to read.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> A B C D E F G...
> 
> Now you know your ABC’s. Now you may learn to read.


Your video about prostitution by willing adults has no bearing on real children who are really being trafficked as sex slaves.

No amount of repeating yourself will change that.

----------


## PAF

> Your video about prostitution by willing adults has no bearing on real children who are really being trafficked as sex slaves.
> 
> No amount of repeating yourself will change that.


The investigation showed that children and trafficking are falsely used interchangeably with legal age of consent and prostitution, which creates government induced moral panic, and people like you screaming “government help me save me!”.

No amount of repeating yourself will change that. Nor will no amount of ignoring the investigation will change that.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The investigation showed that children and trafficking are falsely used interchangeably with legal age of consent and prostitution, which creates government induced moral panic, and people like you screaming “government help me save me!”.
> 
> No amount of repeating yourself will change that. Nor will no amount of ignoring the investigation will change that.


And no amount of pretending that there are no children being trafficked will make it true.

Your insistence on spinning this implies ulterior motives.

----------


## PAF

> And no amount of pretending that there are no children being trafficked will make it true.
> 
> Your insistence on spinning this implies ulterior motives.


I have stated several times that I am not naive to the fact that it does occur. Those should be handled case by case in a local court of law.

But to suggest, as the gubermint/msm does, that Hundreds of Thousands of Children in this Country Alone - PER YEAR - one has to be smoking an awful lot of crack to believe that total crock of crap. Where are the hundreds of thousands of newspaper articles and milk jug pictures to even support that claim of the millennium?

Are you on crack, SwordSmyth? Or, is it that vested interest that you and Anne have together?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I have stated several times that I am not naive to the fact that it does occur. Those should be handled case by case in a local court of law.
> 
> But to suggest, as the gubermint/msm does, that Hundreds of Thousands of Children in this Country Alone - PER YEAR - one has to be smoking an awful lot of crack to believe that total crock of crap. Where are the hundreds of thousands of newspaper articles and milk jug pictures to even support that claim of the millennium?
> 
> Are you on crack, SwordSmyth? Or, is it that vested interest that you and Anne have together?


Those with the most to lose are the loudest.

----------


## Created4

> Are you on crack, SwordSmyth? Or, is it that vested interest that you and Anne have together?


Ok, go tell your mommy it is time to go to bed, as you're being naughty on the computer.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Texas police rescue 9-year-old boy from human trafficker trying to sell him*

----------


## PAF

> *Texas police rescue 9-year-old boy from human trafficker trying to sell him*


He will stand trial in a local court.




> it received reports of 10,949 _suspected_ human trafficking cases.
> 
> Sex trafficking was the No. 1 _reported type of trafficking_, with _7,859 alleged_ cases. Labor trafficking, the second most reported, trailed behind at 1,249 reported cases.
> 
> estimates that on any given day in 2016 there were _403,000_ people living in conditions of modern slavery in the United States


3 years ago until now, all those "estimates" and no hard data. That is exactly what the investigative video that I posted above discusses.

As I said, I am not naïve that it does not happen. But Hundreds upon Hundreds of Thousands in this country alone? And no milk jug pictures? There are school shootings too. Shall we ban guns?

Yahoo! News!!! For yahoos, that is.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/NewsBreaking/sta...07880489754624

----------

